# A few pics of Tom Blackman



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

These pics where taken this morning after 1hr of cardio tom is depleted in the pics.


----------



## R1 Mad (Mar 11, 2005)

looking very good man, really big legs!

how long has he been traing? what are his states. I keep looking at this types of pics, just makes me remeber that I have got a long way to go.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea but we all started some where mate..

Tom stats:

4'5" tall

weight 50lbs


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

Tom stats:

4'5" tall

weight 50lbs  lol

hes massive like, pardon my igronance

but what exactly dose depleted mean?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> yea but we all started some where mate..
> 
> Tom stats:
> 
> ...


Ha ha you idiot Paul:jerk:

My real stats

5'4" tall

180 lbs or 82kg this morning when the photos were taken. Look loads better now I've had some carbs. I carb up on Saturdays, just Oats and Brown Basmati Rice as well as some dry protein.

Depleted means that I've had 6 days on 60g carbs with 2 weight sessions a day as well as 1 hours cardio in the evening. Almost running on empty is the only way I get down to the grainy look in the last few weeks.

I do get close to 300g protein a day though to compensate as well as 70g of fats.

I've been training since I was 17 but only bodybuilding since 20. I'm 25 now and this will be my 3rd year competing in October.


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

.......................some day il look like that . :bounce: mibby not tommorow but some day hopefully


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

looking good tom!!

light heavies for you mate!

start eating those pizza 82 is going to be to light


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

No pizzas for me mate I don't like cheese!

I'll drop the extra 2 kilos this week, I did it before at my qualifier.

If I don't I'll get lost with all the monsters in the U90kg class, don't fancy that somehow


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking good Tom,& good luck for the finals-going to be a toughy with yourself James & Staffy


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Tom,

Looking good my man, keep it coming. I dipped in at 79.8kgs this am and went to bed at 81.9kgs. ****ing all night....again!!! and now eating rice till it goes out of fashion.

Looking forward to seeing you soon. Keep up the good work buddy.

James


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tom you look awsome. Damn all the sudden we have a bunch of monsters on the board now.


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

yeah winger isnt it great tends to give me that little bit more push to get my ar*e in gear stop moaning & get down the gym you guys are defantley inspiring to the avarege rec bb like myself

good luck with the show lads


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

shovel man said:


> yeah winger isnt it great tends to give me that little bit more push to get my ar*e in gear stop moaning & get down the gym you guys are defantley inspiring to the avarege rec bb like myself
> 
> good luck with the show lads


Or the wanna be bodybuilder like myself that trains hard and looks like an average at best recreational bb..........ok I lied, I want to train kind of hard.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks very much for the comments guys, it's nice when your hard work is recognised. Saying that I can't wait till the shows over with, it's been 14 weeks of hell for me, thanks to Wade, James and now Nathan who qualified last night, all looking so damn good.

I think that the U80s will definately be the toughest class to judge this year.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Very impressive Tom.

Yah winger, a bunch of big competitors joined the board.

I have a question for you tom,

when you say you take in 60 grams of carbs and 300 grams of protein and 70 grams of fat, train twice a day and do an hour of cardio a day?

How can this possibly be enough fuel to sustain not going catabolic?

I mean you really can only use the carbs and fats for fuel right?

I guess there is some conversion of protein to glucose but I dont see how you can even think being so fuel depleted all the time.

Did I get this right?

Well, it is 2070 cals so maybe that is ok but the number one fuel for the brain is glucose and the brain can use ketones but damn, dont you get like you cant think?

Lethargy?

Upset easy? 

Sorry for the questions but what better way than to ask a expert.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you have got it right Scott Tom and James use the same method as i do which is carb cycling so the carbs they use to re-fuel will keep them sane until the last 1-2 days of carb deplete(low end of the cycle)..

and yes i can vouch for the fact Tom is a grumpy git at the moment.....


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Jesus, still only 25 with that physique, that's good going. I'd have assummed you were well into your 30's to get to that size. What were you like when you were younger, did you not get a lot of publicity like Flex Lewis is getting now?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

As far as my diet goes those are approximate figures.

I have 100g of oats in the morning with a bit of Almonds a few sultanas and Lecithin Granules

I have tomato sauce with my turkey to help it taste not like cardboard.

I also have a 1/4 glass of OJ before each workout to stem cortisol and provide a small amount of carbs for fat burning.

I also have a small swig of Udo's or similar product in the evening with my post workout protein shake.

So my calorie intake could very well be higher than the values I listed. I only really measure an approximate value because your body is at different levels each day in the week, for instance on tuesday this week I had an extra 100g of oats after my workout because I felt so depleted that I was having trouble concentrating and I would have been even worse the next day.

It's all about how I feel on the day but I always eat the same meals, I just adjust as to how I feel!

And yes I am grumpy at the moment but only cause i chickened out of a workout with Paul this week.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking realy good mate hope you do well.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I see two interesting things Tom, and thanks for posting so fast to my post.

OJ and cortisol?......I didnt know OJ did that but I am really aware of its nutritional value and the benefits of potassium and muscle constriction. I learned something here thanks.

The oil in the protein drink kindof sounds opposite tho.

Wont that slow down the absorpton of the protein adding the oil in the PWO shake?

I know protein is actually absorbed better using oil to slow digestion.

Alot of guys use a fast acting carb after the workout with protein, do you do this when not dieting?

Man, you guys and your diets. I am sure I could not compete (besides not having the genetics) strictly from diet alone, this takes too much dedication.

Impressive.

Do you take any supplements when dieting?

Im not asking gear but stuff like alfalfa or kelp or anything else?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Excellant physique Tom, you look alot heavier/bigger than 82kg, respect buddy, some really nice silver ware and trophys you have in them photos


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> you have got it right Scott Tom and James use the same method as i do which is carb cycling so the carbs they use to re-fuel will keep them sane until the last 1-2 days of carb deplete(low end of the cycle)..


When carb cycling, how many days depleted and how many days of re-fuel?

In the book "Bodyopus" (BO) by Dan Duchaine doesn't he restrict carbs for 5 days then load for two? Not sure cause I never read it.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

awesome condition youve reached there!!

you say "14weeks of hell" what bf%/condition were you at before?

also on the carb cycling, do you do 3 or 4 day rotations? at the start of the diet do you hit zero carbs? or only close to the end?

carb cycling is summat i gotta get my head round, cant stay a porker for much longer!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no real strict regiem for carb cycling i know that tom does'nt go as low as i do on his low days.

i rotate my carbs over a 7 day period having 2 medium days/1 high day and one refeed day the rest are low days.

i don't think tom does it like this though.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

ok, how do you work those 7 days? refeed,med,low,high,med,low,low


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I do 3-4 days at 35g of carbs and 80-90g of fat and then 1 day at 350-400g carbs with 20-30g fat. Protein is a little lower on carb days, usually about 280g compared with 320-350g on low carb days. As paul said this works, it's my first time of doing it and its hurting. Even on the high carb day you feel ****e, it's only until the day after I feel normal again and then it goes down hill again for the next 2 days!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Makes alot of sense to me.

I have read this can make the bodyfat really low without going too catabolic.

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pete my way of rotating is this

Sun = Low

Mon = Med

Tue = Low

Wed = High

Thu = Low

Fri = Med

Sat = Refeed

but as you can see James does his diffrently and to be honest the next time i diet i will probably have to re-evaluate this rotation schedule...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ok a few answers

OJ and cortisol.

Exercising on and empty stomach produces GH at a higher level - Good

However first thing in the morning Cortisol levels are highest so I take in a small amount of OJ to stem that. I also use some BCAAs and Glutamine to offset catabolic actions of training while empty.

Also the OJ provides a small amount of carbs for fat burning at this cannot take place in the absence of Carbohydrate.

Carb cycling

I tend to do 6 days depleting and 1 day reloading, this ties in with my working week better. However there does come a point in the week usually tuesday or wednesday when I feel more depleted than usual so I have an extra 100g of oats after training.

Whey and Udos

I drink the whey protein and then have some Udos about 10 mins later. I also have a Banana if I feel I need it. In the last few weeks I am not doing a gruelling heavy workout so glycogen replenishment is not a major issue, As long as I have a small amount of OJ before my PWO shake this will do the trick and keep me in a fat burning mode. The result I am aiming for is maximum fat recruitment for energy so taking in a large carb source after my evening workout is not beneficial.

Amount of carbs in diet

I don't need a lot of carbs when i'm off season so I usually start from 300g a day and work down over the course of the diet. I follow the pattern of

6.30 Train

8 am Carb and Protein meal

10.30 Protein meal

1pm Carb and Protein meal

3pm Protein meal

5pm Train

7pm Carb and Protein PWO

9pm Protein

11pm Protein

As the diet progresses I cut down the carbs in meal 3 until 4 weeks out I stop the carbs in that meal altogether.

The PWO carbs also decrease until I just get down to 1/4 pint OJ in the last 4 weeks.

As far as supps go I don't take anything except Creatine Ethyl Ester, Glutamine and Protein shakes in the off season.

In the diet phase I take the following

BCAAs

Peptide Bonded Aminos

Peptide Bonded Glutamine

Whey

ProPeptide

Creatine Ethyl Ester - great for drying you out and keeping you full.

Protein Puddings - yummy

Vitamin wise I take the following

Cranberry - for kidney function

Milk Thistle - for liver cleansing

Saw Palmetto - for Prostate function

Vit C,E

Multivit

Chromium

Garlic - Fat Burning, Cholesterol lowering, Immune support

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

**** Tom no wonder you cant make the weight, all those pills!!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

*"Exercising on and empty stomach produces GH at a higher level - Good"*Good man, they did a study on rats and the less they ate the higher the GH they had.

Whey and Udos &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Got you!!!!!!

Supplements, I myself would add some Pro-biotics (Lactobacillus acidophilus), and some digestive enzymes to assimilate all that protein or just the digestive enzyme Protease, this will help you digest that protein without bloat or gas and give you more bang for your buck with that.

Another supplement I like for staying out of catabolism is OKG Ornithine Alpha-Ketoglutarate

This is used for burn patients so they dont go catabolic when trying to recouperate.

I like the way you think Tom.......

I thank you for explaining what you are doing to some degree with detail.

Lipid profile's kindof take a dive during a cycle and anto-oxidants are always a very good selection.

Maybe adding some Niacin to this mix would help a bit but it does tend to make you flush and that totally sucks.

There is a niacin that has a wax coating that works well.

I am impressed with what you are doing and you knowledge too.

I always have an open ear to the competitors.

Good man, thanks a bunch for the info and good luck bro (im from the States)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> Ok a few answers
> 
> OJ and cortisol.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the education!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

*Tom Blackman*,

You look awesome bro.......


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

hackskii said:


> *Tom Blackman*,
> 
> You look awesome bro.......


totallt agree


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

u look gr8 m8, and the info was class!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Next year I'll be awesomer. Having 8 months off competing to get some more thickness and size. I'd like to bring a more granity look to the stage in 2006.

Hacksii - I liked your ideas on OKG etc. going to try that next time around. For now though I'm just enjoying my food opcorn:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> For now though I'm just enjoying my food opcorn:


Thats the thing, guys like you get to eat almost what ever they want. :boohoo:


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

fook me TT your looking well mate

nearly as good as the unc!!!!!   :tongue10: :beer1:


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

BIG-UNC the thread is 2 years old....


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

LOL. Unc, welcome ashore mate. Long time no hear big guy


----------

